# Used Snow man snow plow back drag blade $3,600



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

RS 80 Snow man 8' back drag blade. Twin cylinder. With wing kit. handheld controller and wiring. Truck side bolts on to Chevy or GMC. Used maybe 2 hours. It has poly edge. With the steel edge bolted over it. Really great set up to move a lot of snow. Excellent for back dragging driveways. Over 4,500 invested in the blade.

Spreader no longer available.

Snowman ebling western boss fisher

Check out my other listings with Arctic plows, street sweeper, snowman back drag blade, walkbehinds, Protec pushers and shoes. Heres a cl link

https://bn.craigslist.org/bfs/d/used-snow-man-snow-plow-back/6399932671.html


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks slick


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

Does any need this? I'm open to offers.


----------



## 4man (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry the the blade is sold. Please remove. Thanks


----------

